# Stockhausen's Kavierstück X



## Vortex

One of my favorite piano works is Karlheinz Stockhausen's Klavierstück X.
It is quite a virtuosic and spectacular piece; the pianist has to play many clusters and glissandi and has to wear gloves to protect his hands: http://professorbadtrip.wordpress.com/tag/stockhausen/
For those who are a bit tired of Chopin, it's quite refreshing and inspiring...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

It's such a shame there doesn't appear to be a complete performance on Youtube, nor can I find one at all on Spotify.

The article cited is interesting in finding some widely varying performances. I must say that it had occurred to me that, just considering the performances I own (Rzewski, Henck, Kontarsky, Wambach), there is surprising variation in interpretation, even though the score is crystal clear (and beautifully produced like all KS’s scores). Personally, I prefer the Rzewski, though it is hard to be sure that that isn't just because it was the version I grew up with - certainly his cluster-chord glissandi are impressive.


----------



## Sequentia

Jeremy Marchant said:


> It's such a shame there doesn't appear to be a complete performance on Youtube, nor can I find one at all on Spotify.


What about 



?

The piece is pretty awesome in any case; certainly one of the most interesting 20th-century piano pieces. I prefer Boulez, however.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like IX better.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Sequentia said:


> What about
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It's been hacked into three different chunks, none of which constitute the complete work. Presumably it was uploaded before YT relaxed its policy regarding posting videos longer than ten minutes.


----------

